# Search for toddler on whitewater river



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

There's a search to recover a 17 month toddler who fell out of his mom's canoe today....not wearing a lifejacket or at least not properly fastened?? No business being on the river with a child-I am just sick to see this...

Toddler Falls From Canoe In Whitewater River - Cincinnati News Story - WLWT Cincinnati


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

That is so sad, and I agree so sad to see this happen. I have an 18 month old daughter, and personally would not have her in a canoe in the river. However, my prayers are with her, and her family. Especially her parents who I'm sure will never be able to live this down. I'm sure it will torture them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Unbelievable,
Incredibly sad; the baby is gone, their lives are shattered. There are so many things swirling around in my mind that I can&#8217;t write it all down. 
My kids were a little older than that when they started swimming lesions; I didn&#8217;t even consider putting them in a canoe before that. Both of my kids are better swimmers than my wife and I but you never know what is going to happen in an accident.
I go to that area every once in a while, it&#8217;ll be weird for a while.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe people should be able to do whatever they want. 


I also think if you take your toddler on the river they could very likely die.


To each their own, right?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I fish that river often and even at low flows the current is strong, I wouldn't even think to take a kid that small on the river especially without a securely fastened lifejacket. I can't fathom what that family is going through right now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's very sad.

Geez, the wife gets upset if she sees kids on the _dock_ without life jackets. .. . ... ..


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

While am saddened and feel sympathy for the toddler`s family, this is EXACTLY why have and WILL CONTINUE to call Watercraft and law enforcement on persons who FOOLISHLY endanger their own children`s lives getting into watercraft without PERSONAL FLOATATION DEVICES. Have called the law 6 times last year, and almost got into a fist fight, but will KEEP doing it! If YOU as an adult don`t want to wear it, so be it; the LAW SAYS your child under 12 WILL WEAR IT! DON`T let me see a child in your boat NOT WEARING it, flat out WILL get your "OH-" # and WILL be calling, REST ASSURED...you have NO RIGHT to gamble with a child`s LIFE; tragically, am CERTAIN the grieving parents would NOW agree...ALL SAFETY LAWS ARE WRITTEN IN AGONY, REGRET, AND SORROW !!! So sad, and ENTIRELY preventable...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I ain't comin' out of the river without my toddler. 


I don't get it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I just read the article. The toddler *did* have a lifejacket on, it wasn't fastened properly.
Of course, how the heck do you get a properly fitting lifejacket on a 17 month old toddler?



> I ain't comin' out of the river without my toddler.


I hear that.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That is just another story that the outcome could've been prevented if the parents had any sort of marnbles in their brains at all. It sickens me that people just don't think that anything will ever happen like that. My son is 3 now and I wouldn't ever think to take him in a canoe on a river right now. He's just not old enough in my eyes. The parents will have to live with this for the rest of their lives and that's heart breaking but maybe when this story gets out there enough it'll give the next goofball something to think long and hard about before doing something so foolishly.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> While am saddened and feel sympathy for the toddler`s family, this is EXACTLY why have and WILL CONTINUE to call Watercraft and law enforcement on persons who FOOLISHLY endanger their own children`s lives getting into watercraft without PERSONAL FLOATATION DEVICES. Have called the law 6 times last year, and almost got into a fist fight, but will KEEP doing it! If YOU as an adult don`t want to wear it, so be it; the LAW SAYS your child under 12 WILL WEAR IT! DON`T let me see a child in your boat NOT WEARING it, flat out WILL get your "OH-" # and WILL be calling, REST ASSURED...you have NO RIGHT to gamble with a child`s LIFE; tragically, am CERTAIN the grieving parents would NOW agree...ALL SAFETY LAWS ARE WRITTEN IN AGONY, REGRET, AND SORROW !!! So sad, and ENTIRELY preventable...


In short..Thank you. To elaborate I'm sure those people would thank you if their child fell into the water and was saved by a PFD.


I don't see how a child that young COULD be fastened into a canoe properly. I don't canoe much, but I don't believe the saftey restraints are meant for children that young. I mean my daughter falls out of her booster seat at the dinner table and those restraints are designed for children. If I take my eyes off of her for one second to stir pasta..she will be tapping me on the leg and the chair will be toppled to the side with the restraints unfastened.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Now I know what all of the police activity was yesterday. I was driving down RT 1 yesterday on my way to Brookville to fish the tailwater. There were a lot of police on the bridge over the Whitewater on RT 1 looking into the water. Given the conditions of the Whitewater, I personally would of not been on the water in a canoe let alone with a toddler in the canoe. It was very fast and stained. I fish that water quite often and even at low flow there are sections that are still swift. Very sorry hear this.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I ain't comin' out of the river without my toddler.
> 
> 
> I don't get it.


Exactly!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I ain't the first, but I cry foul.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I have three small children and belong to HCA. The clubs rules are you cannot have a child around the lake with no current without a life jacket. If I shore fish the river I don't even take my 4 year old. Toddler life jacket are either complete body suits or regular vests with an additional strap that goes between childs legs to keep there head above water. I don't see how a child could fall out of the life jacket. Hope this isn't some type of Marcus Fisel stunt. No way in he double hockey sticks one of my children would drown without me drowning trying to save them. Doesn't add up.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Very sad story. I always hate to hear when something like this happens. But this just doesn't sound like we have the whole picture here. 

My daughter is 2 1/2 yers old and has gone to the river with me before. She has also been in the kayak with me paddling around a pond. I would have no reservations about taking her to the river with me in a canoe either. But this is because I am confident in my ability to keep her safe in the water andf I have enough comon sense to know when the condition would be too dangerous for her. She has a lifejack/bathing suit that fits her very well and as difficult as it is to get on her it isn't coming off uness I take it off. she will also stay within arms reach.

This type off thing is what causes more useless laws and a means for the government to take away our liberties. Can anyone say "No Boating Babies Act of 2011"? This is soley on the shoulders of the parents and their stupidity. there had to be somthing else going on here. Alcohol maybe? We can't just make a blanket statement that parents shouldn't take their young children on the water with them. This kind of thinking is what got us the nanny state

Again this is a very sad story but be carefull what you wish for. We are slowly losing our liberties one issue at a time.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

Was this a rental canoe does anyone know?
Was on lmr saturday up north and the water was running hard to fish getting thrown down river, this was a very bad decision on behalf of lots of people as to bring a small child. I have a 2 year old son this month and as much as I wanna take him fishing that age just got bumped to 10 years with this incident.

aNYONE THATS GOOD AT LINKS AND INSERTING PICS SHOULD FIND SOME SWIMAIDS FOR KIDS AND POST THEM

Gonna look for pics for swim aids
Cant find any pics at walmart website there under $20 and could be used to snugup a life presever


----------



## cbarr (Oct 24, 2007)

These people came from Independence KY. They were on a sit-on-top kayak with a 17 monthe old???I smell foul play.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

This definitely was not a rental, I have friends that own a livery on the whitewater and there's no way in hell they would allow a child on the river when it was running that high.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard an interview with one of the guys from Morgans. He said that they would not rent to a person who had a kid under 3 years old with them. Even if the child was 3 or over he said that they would talk to that person to determine their level of experience.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's gonna be a huge crack down


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

If it saves 1 child`s life, am ALL for it...actually if ALL boaters/ canoers would simply be AWARE of existing laws and OBEY them with a good dose of common sense thrown in, probabily wouldn`t have happened...again, all SAFETY laws and rules are written in someone else`s BLOOD, AGONY and REGRET! We ignore and disregard them at our own (and our family`s) peril...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

The boy's body was found this afternoon

http://www.wibc.com/news/Story.aspx?id=1436058


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

To all whom participated in the recovery effort; your devotion to recovering her and returning her to her grieving parents makes our earnest gratitude seem faint...2 more on the Muskingum river, 1 again missing...another grieving family...PLEASE for the families we ALL have, if not for yourself "tough guys" WEAR your PFDs ! Pledge to your kids and grandchildren that YOU WILL WEAR IT ALWAYS and you WILL MAKE THEM WEAR THEM TOO !!! Enough for 1 season !!!


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the 2 you are talking about were on shore . My sympathy for anyone who lose's a child no matter the circumstance


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

These kind of stories sicken my heart! 
I'm hopeful this was just a tragic accident, still...what were they thinking? With the river running high and the parents seemily not experienced enough to properly fit the PFD, Common Sense must prevail! I'm so sorry that it resulted in a child's life lost!


----------

